# lirc Problemchen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider muß ich bei meinem Rechner immer ein setserial ausführen bevor lirc richtig durchstartet.

Irgendwie habe ich da was falsch gemacht. Wo setze ich da an?

Dann habe ich ja eine lirc.conf erstellt. In dieser stehen meine festgelegten Tastennnamen und der >Steuercode?< für den lirc Treiber.

Dann gibt es z.B. für den vdr eine remote.conf

Dort selbes Spiel.

Wie kann ich mir nun einfach mal ausgeben lassen meine Tastennamen zu vdr KBD Zuordnung?

Als dritte Teilfrage.

Kann ich noch freie Tasten, die also noch nicht für den vdr genutzt werden für andere Sachen belegen. Etwa zur Ausführung eines Scripts? Oder für xine, mplayer etc.?

Wie lauten da die google Stichworte bzw. geht das überhaupt?

G. R.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> leider muß ich bei meinem Rechner immer ein setserial ausführen bevor lirc richtig durchstartet. 
> 
> 

 

Das Problem kenne ich, habe das Kommando setserial in das bootscipt vom Lirc gesetzt.

Sonst ist mir da auch keine Loesung bekannt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie kann ich mir nun einfach mal ausgeben lassen meine Tastennamen zu vdr KBD Zuordnung? 
> 
> 

 

Ja es gibt eine remote.conf fuer den VDR, kann Dir aber gerade nicht sagen wo.

Der VDR bringt seine eigenen Programme fuer den lirc mit.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann ich noch freie Tasten, die also noch nicht für den vdr genutzt werden für andere Sachen belegen. Etwa zur Ausführung eines Scripts? Oder für xine, mplayer etc.? 
> 
> 

 

Ja das geht. Du kannst Tasten auch doppelt und dreifach belegen.

Z.B. ich habe eine Taste mit der ich xine starte. Danach bekommen viele Tasten eine andere Belegung als wenn ich XMMS starte.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

 *Quote:*   

> leider muß ich bei meinem Rechner immer ein setserial ausführen bevor lirc richtig durchstartet.
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich da was falsch gemacht. Wo setze ich da an? 

 

Ich hatte MWAVE + die 8250 Serial Sachen aus dem Kernel geschmissen, funzte alles wunderbar.

Grüsse

----------

